# Investigator Jeffrey Bryant



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Investigator*

*Jeffrey Hugh Bryant*

Centre Police Department, Alabama

End of Watch: Friday, December 20, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 51
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* 104

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 12/20/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Investigator Jeff Bryant was killed in an automobile crash on Alabama 35, three miles north of Gaylesville, at approximately 3:00 pm.

He had gone to a neighboring county to meet with another officer and was returning to Centre when the crash occurred. Another driver had lost control of her vehicle and crossed the center line after over correcting. Her vehicle struck Investigator Bryan's patrol car head-on. Investigator Bryant, the other driver, and a 2-year-old child in the other car were killed. A second child was flown to a hospital in serious condition.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Kirk Blankenship
Centre Police Department
590 East Main Street
Centre, AL 35960

Phone: (256) 927-3661

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21897-investigator-jeffrey-hugh-bryant#ixzz2oAAu0iqV


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------

